# prescribed clomid but ovulating



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi there ladies its funny why ive been prescribed clomid 50mg for 3 months but im ovulating(dont know if its every month),im 37 and me and dh have been ttc#1 for 9 months due for a 2 day blood test and hycosy in december.Have any of you been prescribed clomid but ovulating??
(also im a pco sufferer)


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Kim,

I was also prscribed 50mg of clomid for 3 months but I was ovulating totally fine on my own,I think they just tend to give it most people in the first stages who are trying to conceive.

Best of luck with everything 

Kelly x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi kim

i think clomid is given as a first point of fertility treatment. as even those who do ovulate dont always ovulate every month.
Good luck with it , feel free to come join us on the clomid girls thread

love
suzir aka olive xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Kim

I've had quite a few CD21 prog level tests & I ovulate naturally every month....actually have quite high prog level which consultant says can indicate that I could possibly release more than one egg naturally anyway.

However, I've been put on 50mg to "boost" things - basically, more eggs, more chance....we've been ttc for just over 2 years & I'm on my 3rd cycle of Clomid.

The CD2 blood test you mention is more than likely for FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) & LH (luteal hormone) which indicate ovarian reserve.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya Kim

this is my 3rd time on clomid and I have always had really regular periods and i ovulate fine. They just give it you to give your ovaries a little shove in the right direction. It has worked twice for me and now I am on my third attempt.

Love sally


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you so much for all your replies 

xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

i also ovulate every month, but have been put on clomid, i belive the idea is that it helps the follicles to develop more and so the follicles are better ready for when ovulation happens..


----------

